# Ideen für Broschüren



## corona (28. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab da folgende Frage: kennt jemand Seiten oder hat Dateien bzw. Tutorials für das Erstellen von Broschüren?

Ich muss eine 32-seitige Broschüre zu einer Kunstausstellung entwerfen. Da wollte ich schon etwas originelles machen. Wo im Netz kann ich mich inspirieren lassen?

Danke für jeden Tipp,
Gruss: Corona


----------



## _chefrocka (29. November 2005)

Hallo,

Im Netz kann ich dir jetzt nichts konkretes empfehlen, aber ein Buch kann ich dir ans Herz legen: How to fold.


----------



## ShadowMan (30. November 2005)

Hi Corona!

Inspirieren lassen kannst du dich überall. In der Fernsehwerbung gefällt dir beispielsweise der Aufbau des Bildes oder ein spezieller Effekt. Besonders toll sind auch die Broschüren der IAA. Dort wird ja wirklich nicht mit Geld gegeizt.

Kannst du denn mit speziellem Material arbeiten? Oder soll diese Broschüre nicht so teuer werden?

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## corona (30. November 2005)

Danke für die Antworten erst Mal.

Die Broschüre wird nicht teuer aber auch nicht billig. Eine ganz normale Broschüre mit 32 DIN A4-Seiten.

Klar kann man sich überall inspieren lassen, wenn man die Augen offen hat. Ich suche aber so etwas wie Styleguides von großen Firmen, die ein einheitliches Raster etc. verwenden. Google half mir leider nicht weiter.

Weitere Tipps? Sehenswerte Seiten?

thanx


----------

